# Jamie and Kaitlyn - Too Muscular?



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaitlyn is apparently a former bodybuilder and must be in her off-season now. I googled some pics under her real name and she looked more ripped than most male wrestlers lol.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Kaitlyn and turn-off don't belong in the same sentence together. I don't think she's too muscular, like Goatlord said there are old pics of her where she was much more muscular. As for Jamie I agree, she's a little too ripped almost like a guy and that's a turn-off.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

isn't it better that they actually (seemingly) want to be wrestlers? they actually look more like wrestlers than the skinny models like maryse etc... everyone always says they wish the divas weren't all models and looked more like wrestlers etc...well, jamie and kaitlyn...even aksana to some extent are the perfect blend of hot model AND wrestler. i'm interested in seeing what jamie can do in the ring...yeah she's muscular, but this is wrestling! it will be a nice change if she is at the least bit decent in the ring.


----------



## monkeytilt (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't think they are any more muscular than Beth Phoenix, although she has less definition than Jamie.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

true...but, beth is bigger. beth is a little too built to be a "model"...she's hot yes, but jamie and kaitlyn are "models" yet are jacked...especially jamie. if jamie is any good in the ring, would love to see her and natalya or her and obviously beth.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

I agree, I prefer athletes to models in a wrestling show hence why I used to like the KO Division before Hogan and Bischoff. Now that the KO Division is in a recession it would be the perfect timing for WWE creating a more credible Divas Division imo.


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Kaitlyn and turn-off don't belong in the same sentence together. I don't think she's too muscular, like Goatlord said there are old pics of her where she was much more muscular. As for Jamie I agree, she's a little too ripped almost like a guy and that's a turn-off.


Katilyn's arms and legs are still quite thick

I'm not saying it to be cruel, it's not bad that they're muscular but it means they can't be as athletic as Naomi and their muscles contrast with the whole "diva" thing.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

zombiemaster said:


> Katilyn's arms and legs are still quite thick
> 
> I'm not saying it to be cruel, it's not bad that they're muscular but it means they can't be as athletic as Naomi and their muscles contrast with the whole "diva" thing.


Naomi has a sixpack too so that argument doesn't really work, I mean they're not 200 lbs or so, if you're small and muscular the muscles help you move quicker actually hence why all gymnasts and acrobats are ripped, but slender. Though I guess Katilyn might be a bit too big, and as I said before is a former bodybuilder so I doubt she has a whole lot of agility going for her.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Kaitlyn is as close to the ideal look as any diva I can think of. Feminine enough to look beautiful, muscular enough to look credible.

Jaimie . . . had better be able to wrestle.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Kaitlyn is fine, nowhere near as masculine as Natalya and Beth. Jamie on the other hand... her body just looks off. Her body looks weird and disproportionate. Like she's sick or something.


----------



## sexycalo101 (Sep 19, 2007)

hahaha jaimie altho hot looks a lil random with her musclar arms and then massive tites lol.

P.s just love kaitlyn shes fine as. saw some of her on season pics and she fine as, i love the fatc that unlike most divas she is not only hot but built


----------



## Divafan02 (Sep 8, 2010)

zombiemaster said:


> Think this is going to screw them, a bit of a turn-off isn't it?


Makes they way hotter.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

kaitlyn didn't look as muscluar as the old pictures suggest seems like she toned down now didnt even notice she was musclur from the show, but yh the other girl jamie looks freakish!


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

Jamie's arms humbles David Robinson's arms.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Jamie's so muscular I'm half expecting her to start saying "Holla If Ya Hear Me" every time I see her. She needs to tone down on working out a bit.


----------



## ke$ha (Sep 4, 2010)

I think Jamie looks a bit over the top. If she toned down the abs and such a little bit she'd be more pleasant to look at lol.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

^^This was too much back in the Attitude Era









^^^^This is hot.

I understand it's not everyone's ideal girl....certainly not mine, but this shouldn't detract from their wrestling careers at all.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Nah, I don't think so. Especially not Kaitlyn. She's pretty much the perfect build for my taste. Jamie, on the other hand, is kinda on the extreme side, but it fits for her profession.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Nocturnal said:


>


She does look hot in that picture, so maybe it's just me but she doesn't quite look like that as of now. Had the name not been there i'd never had known that was her. Now she looks like a 'roided blow up doll. Maybe it's just a really good picture of her.


----------



## HarryAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

I find them both uber hot tbh.ESPECIALLY Jamie.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't find extremely muscular women attractive, Jamie's body physique just looks a bit gross to me.

*edit- just wanna say that i don't mind Caitlyn's body, she has a perfect body for a diva, only Jamie's body that i don't like, way too muscular for my liking.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It wasn't Jamie's build that bothered me. It was her eyebrows. I think she shaves them off and pencils them in...


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

Kaitlyn's body is amazing to me. There is something very appealing about all that thickness, especially in that few sizes too small dress. Jamie overdoes it. She does look unique and all, but a little less lifting and a little more eating would help her a lot in terms of developing the healthier looking more Diva-like body that Kaitlyn has going on.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 20, 2010)

I dunno I think Jamie's curves are more defined than most divas. It kinda ups her hotness.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Prospekt's March said:


> I don't find extremely muscular women attractive, Jamie's body physique just looks a bit gross to me.


Same here.

Now that I think about it, though, they probably decided to bring Jaime in when the thought Aloisia was going to be on the show. Not necessary, but it helps to have somebody with muscle to make a decent match with a strong giant (Hogan vs. Andre, Cena vs. Khali, Lesnar vs. Big Show, etc.). That would explain why they replaced Aloisia with Kaitlyn, another strong girl. To match strength with strength, just like Naomi & AJ balance each other out with quickness/technique and the other two are equally average.

Wonder what kind of moves they'll have. Anybody seen Jaime or Kaitlyn wrestle before in any other company?


----------



## MEM Member 4Life (May 11, 2009)

I wouldn't say they are too muscular tbh. Jamie is too muscular for me to find her reeealy hot, but she is nice too look on anyway! If she can wrestle even a bit, I think they should hire her, alongside AJ and Naomi, instead of her pros!!!

As someone said before, I hope that the 'E turns from "Barbie Doll Land" into an actual womens wrestling division!


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

Dice Darwin said:


> Same here.
> 
> Now that I think about it, though, they probably decided to bring Jaime in when the thought Aloisia was going to be on the show. Not necessary, but it helps to have somebody with muscle to make a decent match with a strong giant (Hogan vs. Andre, Cena vs. Khali, Lesnar vs. Big Show, etc.). That would explain why they replaced Aloisia with Kaitlyn, another strong girl. To match strength with strength, just like Naomi & AJ balance each other out with quickness/technique and the other two are equally average.
> 
> Wonder what kind of moves they'll have. Anybody seen Jaime or Kaitlyn wrestle before in any other company?


I really doubt they put them up against eachother anytime soon. They're both so extremely new to wrestling (what other companies? WWE signed them out of a modeling catalog as usual), with Katilyn only being signed for about six weeks, that it would just be a general disaster.


----------



## MEM Member 4Life (May 11, 2009)

Dice Darwin said:


> Wonder what kind of moves they'll have. Anybody seen Jaime or Kaitlyn wrestle before in any other company?


Jamie was in the first round of the Divas Championship tournament in FCW, but that match was pretty short and she lost it. So she had no real chance to show anything. It looked like she is realy green, but she hasn't trained that much yet!

Here's the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BI53xT_C3Ns


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Fufflefuff said:


> I really doubt they put them up against eachother anytime soon. They're both so extremely new to wrestling (what other companies? WWE signed them out of a modeling catalog as usual), with Katilyn only being signed for about six weeks, that it would just be a general disaster.



I honestly thought they might bring in real women wrestlers, especially after I saw a youtube vid of Naomi & AJ wrestling somewhere else. Thought the others had some real experience too, in one indy company or another. I should've known better.

I've been out of the loop for too long.

Edit:



MEM Member 4Life said:


> Jamie was in the first round of the Divas Championship tournament in FCW, but that match was pretty short and she lost it. So she had no real chance to show anything. It looked like she is realy green, but she hasn't trained that much yet!
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BI53xT_C3Ns


Thanks for the link. Jaime doesn't look too bad. Didn't do anything special, but didn't embarrass herself at all.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Everything about Kaitlyn is delicious...anyone who says different is probably a undercover homosexual.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Only Jamie is too muscular, I don't find her attractive at ALL. She needs to go back to ring announcing with a shirt on


----------



## Reilloc (Mar 13, 2007)

Nexus One said:


> Everything about Kaitlyn is delicious...anyone who says different is probably a undercover homosexual.


Or probably because in their mindset, Kaitlyn doesn't have a stick-thin body like Maryse & Kelly Kelly.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Jamie looks like a proper wrestler I'll give her that.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I think they are both incredibly hot regardless of muscle mass.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I think jamie is too muscular, Kaitlyn is just complete hotness


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

jamie is ripped, guess i'll have to wait to see her in the ring to see if she can pull it off but Kaitlyn is just HOT. she has some nice muscle but it's hot on her, she has thunder thighs and a great ass. i would fuck her so hard


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Kaitlyn is insanely hot. Jamie is hot too, but she's worked out to the point that she has absolutely NO fat, which on a woman isn't a good thing.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

No Kaitlyn looks very good, she looks perfect at the moment. 
I think Jamie is a bit to muscular, but than again, Jamie issn;t that hot.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

It IS possible for women to go overboard with the fake boobies. Jamie is a good example.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

they both have Vagina's right???? then i'm not complaining....


----------



## NatalyasBigAssBlog (Jun 8, 2010)

Kaitlyn looks healthy like Beth Phoenix. They both look like they eat and workout a bunch. Jamie looks like she works out a ton and never eats. She's too ripped and I think she'd look much more attractive if she gained a couple pounds of fat.

Kaitlyn's not even that ripped in those bodybuilding contest photos. She's just very tanned and dieted down but doesn't have the tell tale signs of steroid use. If you want to see what I'm talking about, find some of the other women in those contests. Or look at Aksana's contest photos.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

NatalyasBigAssBlog said:


> Kaitlyn looks healthy like Beth Phoenix. They both look like they eat and workout a bunch. Jamie looks like she works out a ton and never eats. She's too ripped and I think she'd look much more attractive if she gained a couple pounds of fat.
> 
> Kaitlyn's not even that ripped in those bodybuilding contest photos. She's just very tanned and dieted down but doesn't have the tell tale signs of steroid use. If you want to see what I'm talking about, find some of the other women in those contests. Or look at Aksana's contest photos.


If that's not roided up I don't know what is:


----------



## NatalyasBigAssBlog (Jun 8, 2010)

Why? Because she's bulky? She's not even ripped in the picture. She's just super tanned plus they diet down for months for one day to get their bodyfat % as low as possible.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Jamie is freakishly ripped, Caitlyn is fine though she's toned down a lot as far as I can see.


----------



## diorama (Feb 4, 2009)

I guess I'm minority here but somehow I found Jamie's ripped arms hot.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Van Hammer said:


> they both have Vagina's right???? then i'm not complaining....


I 2nd this, plus I found both Jamie and Kaitlyn very very attractive, and I also thinks that both would b beasts in bed.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Kaitlyn is perfect.

Jamie is a little bit too ripped and a little skinny. If she had some more body fat, she would look fine.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

ADR LaVey said:


> Kaitlyn is perfect.
> 
> Jamie is a little bit too ripped and a little skinny. If she had some more body fat, she would look fine.


This. I was going to say that Kaitlyn is perfect, too. But I think that Jamie looks like a lighter Lou Ferrigno, and it disturbs me a great deal.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

I think they are both pretty hot , I definantley did notice Jamies arms but it doesn't bug me , just tells me she takes ridiculously good care of herself


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Both are ridiculously hot
and I love Kaitlyn, already my favorite Diva in a long time since chicks like Trish, Stacy, Victoria, and Lita are gone
I hope she is good and can wrestle


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2006)

I think they actually have a credible female wrestler look, and that's a good thing!
Jamie, Kaitlyn, and even Aksana are still muscular and that's cool since they should be athlets
and all of them looks good to me, especially Aksana
maybe Kaitlyn's legs are just a little too much thick if she doesn't wear high heels but I don't care

and people should care more about how much passion for wrestling they have.. if you read Jamie's facebook page she always seem so proud to be a wwe diva and she wanna become a good female wrestler for real


----------



## RandyOrton(RKO) (Sep 23, 2005)

Kaitlyn is never an turn off for me. Her looks is stunning. Muscular or not.


----------



## cookiemon (Dec 29, 2009)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Jamie's so muscular I'm half expecting her to start saying "Holla If Ya Hear Me" every time I see her. She needs to tone down on working out a bit.


this really makes me LOL


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I think they actually have a credible female wrestler look, and that's a good thing!
> Jamie, Kaitlyn, and even Aksana are still muscular and that's cool since they should be athlets
> and all of them looks good to me, *especially Aksana*
> maybe Kaitlyn's legs are just a little too much thick if she doesn't wear high heels but I don't care
> ...












She looks disgusting here, I know she's lost a lot of that muscle but, EW.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2006)

Alicks said:


> She looks disgusting here, I know she's lost a lot of that muscle but, EW.


yeah but she doesn't look like that anymore


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfIzENs-o1o

Watch this, she's amazing hot as a brunette and has awesome boobs.


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

I think Jamie is really hot. I honestly think it would be nice for the WWE to help develop her into a solid wrestler. Gotta love that definition.


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

i think Kaitlyn may be my favorite new diva since Trish. shes impressed me that much. But i have a weakness for hot dorky chicks.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Alicks said:


> She looks disgusting here, I know she's lost a lot of that muscle but, EW.


The lack of "area" down there makes me wonder if she looks like a Barbie doll when naked--just a neutral flat pad of skin; no actual gentalia. Hmmm....:hmm:


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Alicks said:


> She looks disgusting here, I know she's lost a lot of that muscle but, EW.


I didn't know that she used to be black...


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Her eye sockets are the most disturbing part, she's looks like a zombie or skeleton.


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

ImageBam! 

She's hot


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Jack Donaghy said:


> *Kaitlyn and turn-off don't belong in the same sentence together.* I don't think she's too muscular, like Goatlord said there are old pics of her where she was much more muscular. As for Jamie I agree, she's a little too ripped almost like a guy and that's a turn-off.



She is bomb ass hot.


----------



## kaiho (May 29, 2010)

different strokes for different blokes i guess ...

i find them both appalling. Girls and overdeveloped muscles are not a thing of beauty as far as i am concerned.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Nah there fine, i dig Jamie but Kaitlyn kinda annoys me.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

When I first saw Jamie I thought she looked like an action figure - everything was so symmetrical - but I'm definitley not into either of them. In fact none of the NXT girls do it for me.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I think Kaitlyn is thick and sexy.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

Nothing wrong with the muscle. But Kaitlyn is cute and attractive and Jamie isnt. She's quite horrible looking. So she better be amazing...


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Jamie kind of looks like a buff wiener dog.


----------



## Lindhard (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah I don't really like muscular girls and Jamie is too much for me x)

However Kaitlyn is freaking gorgeous, definently my favorite NXT diva!


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

zombiemaster said:


> Think this is going to screw them, a bit of a turn-off isn't it?


Yeah its kind of a turn off


----------



## ke$ha (Sep 4, 2010)

Jamie just sucks period.


----------



## ShadowKickFTW (Aug 21, 2010)

I dont like kaitlyn at all. Jaime's just a beauty. Wish she didnt look so awkward in the ring though...


----------



## Yazoo (Nov 16, 2009)

To me, Kaitlyn is perfect and Jamie a little too skinny.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Jamie looks weird. She has those skinny legs and no ass at all.


----------



## soir8 (Jul 17, 2009)

I think most men just don't find muscular women attractive.

...


Which is why you're all wrong! If you're not man enough to tumble with an Amazon, well, sucks for you

:flip


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Jamie looks like a bad 3D model from the early 00's. Also she could be the horribly failed prototype of TX.

Man I'm mean today.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Well... now that I think about it 

If I ranked the NXT3 divas on hotness I'd say

#1 : Jamie Keyes
#2 : Kaitlyn
#3 : Aksana
#4 : Maxine
#5 : AJ Lee
#6 : Naomi

So um... apparently this is a non-issue with me because I think they are hands down actually the 2 hottest on the show


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Tony777 said:


> So um... apparently this is a non-issue with me because I think they are hands down actually the 2 hottest on the show


Or it could just say alot about the other girls on the show?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Kaitlyn is definately hottest on NXT.


----------



## SheikTheGeek (Sep 6, 2010)

I really like Kaitlyn. You can tell shes got a quirky and funny personality, thats really attractive. Not just being tall and blonde, with a little extra muscle.


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

Alicks said:


> Kaitlyn is definately hottest on NXT.


Yeah AGreed, Kaitlyn is the hottest


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Sure Kaitlyn has bigger guns than me but she is hot stuff. Don't think it will cause a problem


----------



## JuanFran666 (Oct 11, 2009)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Jamie's so muscular I'm half expecting her to start saying "Holla If Ya Hear Me" every time I see her. She needs to tone down on working out a bit.


----------

